# Camera insurance for Canadians (Travel)



## Imagination_landB (Dec 10, 2012)

I can't find any company with more than 500$ insurance on camera(electronic) stuff around the globe (I will travel to Europe) (theft,loss etc ).. I'm kind of worried about this because I will bring for about 6000$ in gear . Is there someone who can help me with this? Thank you
I'm from Quebec, Canada so I don't think a USA insurance can cover me..


----------



## Drizzt321 (Dec 10, 2012)

Imagination_landB said:


> I can't find any company with more than 500$ insurance on camera(electronic) stuff around the globe (I will travel to Europe) (theft,loss etc ).. I'm kind of worried about this because I will bring for about 6000$ in gear . Is there someone who can help me with this? Thank you
> I'm from Quebec, Canada so I don't think a USA insurance can cover me..



Not sure about Canada, but I know I can get an addition on my renters (or for those who own, homeowners) insurance which covers my cameras for loss, theft, etc. I do know there is photo insurance out there which will cover theft, etc wherever you bring your equipment, but I haven't researched any of that yet.


----------



## sama (Dec 10, 2012)

Imagination_landB said:


> I can't find any company with more than 500$ insurance on camera(electronic) stuff around the globe (I will travel to Europe) (theft,loss etc ).. I'm kind of worried about this because I will bring for about 6000$ in gear . Is there someone who can help me with this? Thank you
> I'm from Quebec, Canada so I don't think a USA insurance can cover me..



Household insurance (on property and contents) does include coverage of items carried for use out of the country. However, there are limits as to the value per item and total coverage( in my case not exceeding Cad2k per item and up to 5K for total coverage). I am pretty sure about it cos it's part of my statefarm household policy. Please consult your insurance agent.


----------

